# Seal kit and Siamese Sable



## volz83 (May 20, 2015)

hi! I have six day old holland lop kits out of a Siamese Sable and Sable point, both carry dilute. I have had seal kits before but they never developed any white ticking/grizzle fur that Siamese Sables and Smokes do. This six day old Seal kit has started to develop this white grizzled fur, is that normal? It makes since they would being that they are just a darker siamese sable anyways. Just never had one do it lol (had another seal kit out of the same sire and dam with no grizzled fur). My last question is, I'm still new to how Siamese sable color develops and the wide rang of color tones as kits. I know I have one Siamese Sable for sure, it is a dark brown/chocolate color. I then have what I'm sure is a second one but it is more blue with a dark dove brown color. I'm sure it's color will change some more so just wondering about it, big difference in color between the two Siamese sables lol

seal kit










Siamese Sable?





The whole litter together.  left to right: sable point, Siamese Sable, Siamese Sable?, Seal, and Sable point


----------



## Bonsai (May 20, 2015)

Hmmm. My Siamese Sable boy I got from a breeder was a smokey grey color until about 8 weeks - at which time he suddenly started developing the brown pigments. Is it possible the chocolate colored one is a chocolate seal or chocolate sable? This page is really helpful, I have been using it too since my Holly boy is a really pale lilac tort and I was trying to figure out if he was something else other than lilac tort since he didn't look very tort at all. But I like that they list a lot of age progression photos, helps you identify what you've got a little better.

I'm not a breeder or anything, though, but I have been investing a decent chunk of time into reading about rabbit genetics and trying to learn more since I one day intend to breed. It'll be a while away, though!


----------



## volz83 (May 20, 2015)

I love that page  I'm trying to breed for Smoke pearls but Siamese sables can be pretty blue for a while to so just confusing at times lol. I have had two other Siamese Sable kits, half brother and a full brother to this litter. The full brother was very dark just like the darker kit here so easy to spot Siamese Sable. Then this other kit, in person, is actually pretty blue but then has brown so I assume Siamese Sable. Not sure if either parent carries chocolate, always a possibility. Genetics can be hard at first but I finally grasped shaded genetics. Now I'm trying to familiarize myself with color development as young kits. If anything, it's fun guessing!


----------



## Bonsai (May 20, 2015)

I love smoke pearl! Whenever I get around to breeding rabbits, I intend to breed smoke pearl and blue himi (or at least specialize in those colors while not risking other aspects). Smoke pearl is a beautiful color, as is siamese sable. Siamese sable can vary a lot so maybe it is possible both are siamese sable and they'll just be varying shades? My ND's father was a rich mahogany-brownish colored one, very deep in color, but mine was going to be the typical brownish beige color with darker points. I see very few of the richer colored ones so I'm not sure what they look like as kits!

I found a forum posting someone made that shows some more age progressions for Siamese Sable. I'd say your lighter kit could definitely be a siamese sable.


----------



## volz83 (Jun 17, 2015)

I apologize for not responding, things got so busy that I forgot to reply! Yes that thread you linked was mine in another forum. The kit I questioned if it was Siamese Sable, looked different in subtle ways than the other Siamese Sable kits I have had in the past. However, the kit is now 4 weeks old, she is a doe and is named: Sephora and she happened to turn out to be..... a Smoke Pearl (or possible blue seal, still to determined)! So excited! She always had a blue undercoat and looked blue in natural light but then also looked brown in shade/darker lighting thus it was so confusing and why she did for a while look like a Siamese Sable. Here is a picture of her!






Here is her Siamese Sable half brother, you can really see the difference. He is a tan and chocolate and she is very blue ^_^


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh they are gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## KKM (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't know about really young kits, but I got my seal Holland (out of two smoke pearls) when he was seven weeks old and he had some ticking, which led me to believe he was a Siamese sable, but it soon faded out and he is definitely seal.


----------



## MiniLopMad (Jun 22, 2015)

Aww! They are gorgeous! I'm in love


----------

